# 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems



## Lockstock26 (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a brand new GTI VR6 24V (less than 3000 miles). This is my second VR6.. I had a '97 model as well, so I don't need to explain my love for these cars. I must say that I am not enjoying my new car. Since I have gotten it, I had the cars engine die twice on me upon start up... annoying engine vibration/resonance between 2600 and 3000 rpm in every gear, and that annoying drop in power when shifter gears quickly (drive by wire lag?)... oh and creaking/rattling coming from the passenger side door (but thats irrelevant now). On top of all this... nothing has come up on the diagnostics (I brought it to two different dealers!). I know I have a problem with my car, but noone knows what it is. I am taking it on monday to get the coils replaced... yes mine needs replacing... and to check the creaking. Needless to say, my experience hasn't been great, which sucks since I loved my previous car! If anyone has any advice.. or knowledge on anything I have mentioned please let me know!


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

Coming from the MK3 garage as well. There is a steep learning curve when driving a mk4 24v. You can not bang the gears in this car sorry. You have to learn to be real smooth with the gear changes. Takes some practice but once you get the hang of it you will love the car more. Just remember this is nowhere near what your Mk3 was as far as the way you drive it.
Coil pack could be causing the stalling problem as well as the roughness between 2600 and 3000 rpm. This could also be a bad motor mount. I have heard of a few of these being defective as well.
Creaking now coming from an Mk3 you should now all VW's creak. Every VW I have ever had has creaked. 
Welcome to the world of the 24v. I was extremely disappointed in mine at first, now I really love this car.


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (waterpumper)*

My car has more rattles than Toys-R- Us... I also have a creak in the passenger side door, with the stiffer suspension it really creaks now. Oh well, I'll take it to the dealer for the imfamous 'we found nothing wrong'. I'm not going to rush there; this car is too fun to drive.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lockstock26* »_I have a brand new GTI VR6 24V (less than 3000 miles). This is my second VR6.. I had a '97 model as well, so I don't need to explain my love for these cars. I must say that I am not enjoying my new car. Since I have gotten it, I had the cars engine die twice on me upon start up... annoying engine vibration/resonance between 2600 and 3000 rpm in every gear, and that annoying drop in power when shifter gears quickly (drive by wire lag?)... oh and creaking/rattling coming from the passenger side door (but thats irrelevant now). On top of all this... nothing has come up on the diagnostics (I brought it to two different dealers!). I know I have a problem with my car, but noone knows what it is. I am taking it on monday to get the coils replaced... yes mine needs replacing... and to check the creaking. Needless to say, my experience hasn't been great, which sucks since I loved my previous car! If anyone has any advice.. or knowledge on anything I have mentioned please let me know!

I would have your coils changed immediately. You don't want to be left stranded if you can avoid it. Your stalling may also be due to a mass air flow sensor problem. Ever since I had my MAF and coilpacks changed, I have never had any idle problems or stalling. Since it was done at the same time, I don't know what caused the problem...but I do know my coilpacks needed to be changed.
I have some creaking coming from my driver's side window. It's the rubber sealing around the edge where the window fits into in the closed position. It creaks because it moves alittle...I'm sure some gelatin type grease like vaseline will do the trick.
The hesitation is because you are not quite used to the poorly calibrated DBW system on these cars....they need improvement for sure.


----------



## Lockstock26 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Integrale)*

Thanks people! You are right though... whenever I took my car in, they would find nothing... even relating to the coil packs! I didn't have a single problem or creak with my 97 model. The motor of that car felt better to me. I hope that on monday VW would have fixed those problems... but I will definitely ask them to check the MAF as well as the engine mounts. Problem is nothing ever comes up on the diagnosics... which the last two times made me look like a paranoid idiot. I also want to tune the car ... but apparently the only thing I can do is change the suspensions/coils, exhaust, filter and brakes. Any idea on a chip, that won't void the warranty? I wish that the R32 came out earlier... as I would have gotten that instead.. but now I am stuck in a lease (I wonder if there is a way to upgrade to the R32 without paying a penalty). My car is also Silverstone Gray, with Gray interior. Quite beautiful. Need to make some improvements though if I want to keep up with my friends 400bhp WRX on the twisties.


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (waterpumper)*

Just got a silverstone GTI Vr6 and Man oh man, you're dead on when it comes to the learning curve. I also have a 97 Jetta GLX and the difference in drive-ability is night and day. I was slightly disappointed in the beginning but am now (after about 1500 miles) starting to get used to the gear changes and loving the car more each day. At first the shifting seemed very notchy and did not flow smoothly when shifting at high rpms. The 97 shifting was tight and flowed well between gears at high rpms without hesitation.


----------



## mark4 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

Really sorry to hear of your bad experiences with your car. I think you have been particularily unlucky, but here is some positive feedback to some of your probs that may give you hope. ( having owned and loved mine for 2 1/2 years)
Door creak - had it, a bit of WD40 behind the hinge the door latch locks to sorted it
Gear change - Mine was mega-stiff during the first 6 months or so, but loosend up a treat. I love it now, but still have to be careful on a quick 1st-2nd change not to miss shift. Believe me, I can slam it now. 
DBW probs - chip it. Doesn't anyone over there reprogram the original ECU on a dyno? I had mine done at AmD here in the UK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Vibration - had the factory exhaust changed under warranty with a similar problem (something came loose inside the silencer). Yours also sounds like a warranty issue - shouldn't do that.
Engine - will definitely inprove after 10000 miles or so. It seems to rev more freely than it did
Tune-ability - This Vf-charger that's just coming out sounds promising if you are feeling a bit challenged in the horse dept (+50%). Forget about keeping up with a 400bhp WRX, though I'm sure turbo kits are just around the corner. Definitely get an exhaust and do that VR6 aural justice








And yeah, saw an R32 yesterday and was like







Oh well, you still have a great car - thier just teething troubles...
Good luck in the future. Don't regret it your purchace, it's a sorted car with a great heart, and really does get better (especially when you mod it!)


----------



## eldiablo3 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

I feel your pain.. I had/have the same problem. I too had a 97 12v and loved it. I felt the same way when I was getting used to the 24V. i have a 2002.5 gti with the same noise between 2600 and 3000 and took mine to a few dealers also about the vibration/resonance and .....the diagnostics they ran showed nothing ??
I have just over 14K now and the noise is still the same just less frequent. It sometimes also feels like the power flattens out during these Rpm's? - I haven't heard too many other ppl w/the same problem, so I guess I started to think maybe it was normal for my car. Overall I still feel like the 24V is not as consistent as my 12V...Some days it's great and others it's o.k. 
anyway good luck...


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

Sorry to hear about your problems...
To your specific concerns:
1. Stalling: I got an ECU upgrade (version 6) which solved the problem for me....had if done few months ago and soo far no stalls...but you are right there are no error codes stored when this occurs.
2. Vibration/resonnance between 2600-3000: I noticed that too but very minor - seems to be gone...now that the car is broken-in.
3. Drop in power due to DBW ?? I am not sure if this is a global problem since I don't think I have that...what I have is almost like a dead spot at the top of the throttle which I compensate for...
4. I have to agree with KrzeVR6 on the gear changes - it's a challenge but once you get used to it it's great. The old VR6 5 speeds had a long clutch engage action and were very very easy to shift smoothly....this is not the case on the 6-speeds.
5. Rattles: 1 year/20000 km warranty....VW will fix it as long as you can recreate and show them the rattle.


----------



## 03GLIDude (May 21, 2003)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

I have been experiencing very similar issues with my 03 GLI.
It is at the dealer for the third time right now and so far it has been there for 2 solid weeks and they still cannot tell me what is wrong.








I have the rough idle, occasional stalls, and I also have hesitation off the line. If I sit still and rev the engine I can hear the hesitation plain as day. My GLI only has 3200 miles on it - it should be smooth.








I will post again if I hear anything from the dealer that is worth while.
Turn off the ESP when you want to give it some juice...performance is much better.


----------



## Lockstock26 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (03GLIDude)*

Alright people... thank you all for your responses to my original post. Since then I have some things to tell. After about 3 dealer visits.... and about 4 calls to customer care.... I made an appointment to have my car serviced for its issues. I spoke to one of the managers... and along with the other issues I had... I was bringing the car in to have its coils changed (as recognized by customer care... and without needing the actual recall letter as my car is on the recall list). The manager said no problem... and we scheduled an appointment for this morning. Upon arriving... the assistant manager... recognized why I wanted the car serviced... and although I announced it was a VR6, she repeated that I needed 4 coils changed, at which time I corrected her... saying I needed 6 (hmmmmmm....). I then went to work, after being told that my car would be ready a little more than an hour from then and they would call me. I received no such call... and 3 hours later I called to check up on my cars status. They told me that my cars "problems" had been fixed.. but that they wouldn't change my coils since I had a 2003 and it wasn't on the recall list. I started losing it... so ofcourse even though i was told specifically that I wouldn't have a problem at the dealership with my coil change... sure enough, I did. Two calls to customer service and about 1 hour later... still no effect. Finally they agreed and said that they would change my coils.. but they didn't have any in stock, and it is back ordered! This is after they KNEW I wanted my coils changed! Seeing there was nothing I could do at this point (it was the end of the day), I decided to take the car and see if they fixed what they needed to. The vibration I had was apparently due to the engine cover not being put on properly and securely.... a-lot less vibration now.. but still a hint of it. THe popping of my exhaust on cold start ups.... nothing to be found. Rattling on the passenger side door... they said they put insulating foam, as well as securing a hinge or two. Now, about the squeeking I have... that is coming from the dashboard section that connects to the pillar and door section... its still there! Looking at the mileage, they didn't even drive the car to check it! So not only did they not fix that... they didn't even bother to check! As for the rattling of the door when I put on the monsoon at a loud setting... thats still there! In short... today was predominantly a waste of time... and once again... VW have proven how ****ty their customer care/service is. This isn't an exception with regards to a particular dealership either... I had this with 3 dealerships... even using my lease miles to get there and back (180 miles both ways). One service manager even went so far as to tell me not to believe anything I read on the internet (with reference to the post on the official VW website by the CEO regarding the recall and that they would replace the coils on 2003 models, and whether its broken or not). He basically laughed at me. Needless to say, I really regret getting another VR6... not so much because of the issues I already have with my brand new car.... but with the way that VW has gone about in dealing with these issues. Oh btw... I asked about the DBW issue and the cut in power when changing gears quickly... apparently they are aware of the issue, but will not be addressing it. Chalk another one up to VW. Strange that they are like this considering the VR6 is meant to be their performance car. Then they wonder why the sales of the Phaeton aren't that good... please.. its a great car but they don't have luxury car service. HORRIBLE!


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (Lockstock26)*

Dude, JUST ----- AT THEM! Tell them that you should've bought a KIA instead! A KIA will give you A LOT less problems and will save you a lot more time. As for credibility of material on the internet, my VW dealer never knew about the Monsoon Double-DIN wire problem. I showed them the post on VWVORTEX. They were convinced enough to fix the problem! My dealer also has 6 coilpacks on order. Too bad they're back-ordered







Anyways, if you don get what you should get, COMPLAIN! Go contact VW's PR headquarters!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI VR6 24V problems (ChinaTownCBC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinaTownCBC* »_Dude, JUST ----- AT THEM! Tell them that you should've bought a KIA instead! A KIA will give you A LOT less problems and will save you a lot more time. 

Kia will give you a lot less problems? Dude there was this lady who had a Kia Sportage, her radiator overheated, causing the radiator to drop from the chassis(the radiator is made of plastic, apparently the mounting points melted...)
No...


----------



## silverstone629 (Jan 14, 2011)

*2003 gti vr6 24v air big light on*

any clues as to what it might be?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

silverstone629 said:


> any clues as to what it might be?


Incase you didnt realize this thread was from *2003* let me remind you that it is almost *8 years* old.

Let me put it into perspective, the 24v VR6's that were put in MkIV VW cars, were BY FAR the best motors VW EVER put into a MkIV. 

There is plenty of evidence now.

My car has over 111,000 miles, over 70,000 miles with boost. ORIGINAL stock block with HG spacer, ORIGINAL head w/tt cams. (Boosted since 2006) 18 psi daily. Driven like it should be. NEVER broke down/left me stranded. HOW MANY cars can you put 2x+ the hp/tq thru the drive train and have them last that long and be reliable? My car has been to Vegas and other HOT summer road trips in well over 100-110F heat on boost and RALLYING the heck out of it MANY times. Hell, I even caught my DP wrap on fire once (yeah that stuff IS NOT supposed to burn!) and once it blew out I kept on going. 

She can still rip tire in 4th and 5th gear (with the snow tires) @ about 70 & 95mph respectively. 



24v GTI/GLI is prolly the most reliable fast MkIV ever made. TDI's might beat it in reliability but when you snail up a VR6, well THEN it gets fun.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

holy old thread, but agreed with ^.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Oldest...thread...evAr. Some of our cars weren't even built yet 

And yeah, what PhReE said. Plenty of other people are having similar experiences. If "reliability" to you means never having to replace a sensor or switch in the first 100k miles of ownership, go buy a Honda. Then have fun swapping _engines_ every 20k if you try to get some real power out of it.

I'll keep my near-bulletproof bottom end, plus surprisingly strong stock drivetrain, and deal with the occasional $20 coilpack :laugh:

If you have a specific question related to this engine, and can not find an answer via search, make a new thread in here explaining the problem. If it is a question related to the mk4 platform itself, search the mk4 forum, it's probably been covered 300 times.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

I was in middle school or maybe even freshman year of HS I think when this thread was made. :laugh:


----------



## OHWORD07 (Jun 29, 2007)

11th grade hahahhahaa


----------

